

Ask HN: Enterprise SaaS UI Design resources - tamersalama

I'm currently working on an enterprise SaaS application that is targeted towards both medium and large companies.<p>Anyone have guidelines, contacts, recommendations for UI design.
======
maxdemarzi
Whatever you use, have a template system to let your customers use their logos
and company colors to brand their piece of the site.

~~~
tamersalama
Good easily forgot idea. Thx.

